# ABT'S with Pineapple



## franco61365 (Jul 22, 2007)

I am trying my ABT's today with crushed pineapple in the creem cheese, I am sitting here planning my next smoke allready, and I am not even half way done today, go figure!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 22, 2007)

I put a chunk at the bottom of some ABT's I made one time. Didn't think about just putting it in with the cheese. They were ok. Couldn't fill the chili up with cheese at the botton, but it was a nice suprise at the end..


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Speaking of chilli ..... chilli and cheddar cheese is good too. If you use beans they have to be mashed or they take to much space


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 22, 2007)

HHHMMMMMmmm  ABT's with refried beans & cheese sounds mighty tasty if you ask me. Thanks again Debi that'll be on my next smoke next week end.


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 22, 2007)

My ABT's Were super, wish I had not used such finely crushed pineapple, but they went down good! yes they did!


----------

